# HELP with temp



## matt52592 (Jun 28, 2008)

by accident i was reading my thermometer wrong and i mis took 80 with 90 so now the water in my tank is at 88 degrees. what is the best way to cool it down without buying a chiller?? !!!! QUICK !!!!


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

time, waterchanges, some ice cubes (don't go nuts). you really don't want to drop the temp too fast - you're better off just being patient and trying to drop it a degree or two per day.

i wouldn't even drop your thermometer to 80 just yet. maybe 85 or 86 so that it doesn't plummet too quick and stress the fish even more.


----------



## matt52592 (Jun 28, 2008)

ok i think thats a good idea


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

try running a fan over it


----------



## matt52592 (Jun 28, 2008)

i think ill just hold it at 86 for tonight and just keep the heater and lights off for tomorrow


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

matt52592 said:


> i think ill just hold it at 86 for tonight and just keep the heater and lights off for tomorrow


Matt:

The following is excerpted and modified from my post in another thread.

The temperature changes indicated below are based upon a *100G tank *as you did not post the size of your tank.

Have you considered freezing a gallon of water at 32F and placing in the tank.
When thawed (but the temperature is still 32F) each gallon will lower the tank temperature 1.4F.
When the temperature of the gallon of water is allowed to come to tank temperature the tank temperature will be lowered approximately 2.2F (1.4F + 0.8F).

TR


----------

